# School subjects---



## Furryanimal (Oct 6, 2019)

Which subject was your worst at school?


----------



## Wren (Oct 6, 2019)

History


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 7, 2019)

Algebra

I could see the answers to the problems but I couldn't document the steps involved.


----------



## toffee (Oct 7, 2019)

maths  hated it -still do '


----------



## Keesha (Oct 7, 2019)

toffee said:


> maths  hated it -still do '


Ditto. Hate math. I hated math so much that I just didn’t go to class and since I lived on my own @ 16 I didn’t have too.  Unfortunately  however I only ended up with grade 9 math and had a lot to catch up with in order to get my courses to become a nutritionist but did.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2019)

Science...particularly physics... no matter how I tried, I couldn't get my head around it!!

What about you Furry?


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 7, 2019)

Grade school; History

High school: History

College: History

What do I write about? 

History


----------



## Fyrefox (Oct 7, 2019)

Math, especially algebra and beyond.  I had to take two years of algebra in school, and haven't used it since!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2019)

Science/Biology  ..  ugh!  ....  Math was my favorite.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 7, 2019)

Math, don't how I survived working as a pharm tech for 27 yrs at local hosptial.There was alot of counting every day as I delivered narcotics to nursing units. I did make mistakes in the beginning, as the yrs went by less.It always drove me nuts when a nurse would interupt me while I was counting
I  still use a calculator when I do my checking account


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 7, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Science...particularly physics... no matter how I tried, I couldn't get my head around it!!
> 
> What about you Furry?


Physics -totally useless.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 7, 2019)

German.  It was all about grammar - not conversation. Now, an understanding of grammar is important, but everyday speech is more useful.   Years later when I lived in Germany, I soon discovered that the Germans don't speak anything like what school tried to teach. 
Incidentally, my next door neighbour's son, failed French at school although his mother was French and he spoke it fluently. 

In my 20's, I grew to like maths.  There's a certain beauty in it.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 7, 2019)

Physical education, PE.  I'm a klutz at any sport.  I don't even enjoy watching them.

Don


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 7, 2019)

Attendance


----------



## jujube (Oct 7, 2019)

Algebra.  Geometry I liked and did OK in, but I got through algebra by the skin of my teeth.  

Oh, and phys ed.   I couldn't catch, hit, throw, run or climb worth a darn.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2019)

Math


----------



## Pecos (Oct 7, 2019)

In grade school and high school I pretty well liked them all. Unless I had a teacher who was bad or boring. I had a terrible trigonometry teacher (and I like math), and my Spanish teacher was about as boring a human who ever walked the planet.

In my undergraduate work, the only one that gave trouble was oceanography which I loved, but I didn't want to be troubled with learning how to spell the Latin names of all those critters.

In my graduate work, I had to work very hard when we got into math beyond calculus, differential equations, and vector analysis.
Fourier Analysis and Laplace Transforms both threw me for a loop. Computer programming at the 1 and 0 level was at the absolute  top of my hate list. I did get to interact with people who could read an advanced math book like I might read a comic book. Some people are unbelievably smart, …. and I came to understand that I am not among them.


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 7, 2019)

Algebra, I never saw the need and I’ve never used it once after I finished my schooling.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 7, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Science/Biology  ..  ugh!  ....  Math was my favorite.


Sciences including biology were my favourite


----------



## Keesha (Oct 7, 2019)

Ohhhh..... statistics. 
Super boring 
Yawn.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 7, 2019)

*Algebra *


----------



## gennie (Oct 7, 2019)

Algebra


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 7, 2019)

In the lower grades it was math which we called arithmetic in the 50s, and geography. High school we didn't have math at all. What I hated most was PE.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 7, 2019)

Math or Arithmetic as it was referred to back in the day....then Accounting I barely passed...no mathematician here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




now spelling, reading, writing editing were my strong points and still are....


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 8, 2019)

Anything that required eye/hand co-ordination. Hopeless at throwing and catching, art/drawing, needlework and playing a musical instrument.

Much better at maths, science, language including French, German and Latin, and theory of music.


----------



## Linda (Oct 8, 2019)

I hated Math and did poorly.  Science bored me then but now I am quite interested.  Loved History, English and Writing and did well.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 15, 2019)

Math in general.  Algebra in particular, and the dreaded story problems about trains leaving stations at different times and speeds, etc., and the ones about how old is your grandmother if your aunt Hattie is twice as old as little Archie and your mother is 2 years younger than your father.  AAARGH!


----------



## 911 (Oct 16, 2019)

Latin. Why did I have to take it? I did OK, all B’s, but didn’t like it. I would have really had issues if I had taken Latin II. That’s when they got into using different forms of verbs, etc. I had no interest in becoming anything in a medical profession, so I wanted out. My school offered French and Spanish, but I thought that I didn’t need either of them as well.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 16, 2019)

Latin....for me, too.  The school only offered Latin and Spanish, and I opted for Latin...which, was largely a waste of time.  When I joined the USAF, and went to Germany for 4 years, I picked up German well enough to communicate freely with the locals.  In hindsight, I probably should have taken Spanish, so I could understand what the "immigrants" are saying at Walmart.


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 22, 2019)

In school I was the very scholarly type, but the course that gave me the most trouble had to be English. Science and Math was my strongest subjects.


----------



## oldman (Oct 22, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Algebra, I never saw the need and I’ve never used it once after I finished my schooling.



I would bet against you. You may have used it during your life and never knew it.


----------



## oldman (Oct 22, 2019)

I would bet that most everyone on this forum has used Algebra at one time or another without knowing it.


----------



## oldman (Oct 22, 2019)

I hated wood shop. I did OK, but it was the worse part of my schooldays, even though we only had it twice a week.


----------



## Trade (Oct 22, 2019)

English. The grammar stuff. Diagramming sentences. Past participles, prepositions, etc. Hated it. 

Then when we got to 10th grade we got to read literature. That was much better. 

Except for when we had to read Beowulf. 

That sucked.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 22, 2019)

Algebra and Latin. God how I hated them. Always liked history and literature. And of course, band and wood shop.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 22, 2019)

I will throw in with those who said HS algebra. Like Aunt  Bea I had no trouble getting the right answer. It was the show your work requirement  that ran me up on the rocks and shoals. Our teacher seemed to think we all were going to be up there at the board with John von Neumann writing equations in a formal academic setting.

Did fine with algebra in college though.


----------

